# Here she is at Last !



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

I finally managed to upload a pic of my pup to be on my other thread and here! 
Is she a LULU, ECHO or HEIDI ?


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

she is stunning i love lulu so sweet


----------



## Sakura-Chan (Aug 3, 2010)

She looks like a Heidi to me  And she's so cute!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww she's wonderful, just to cause a mix up I like ECHO


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Aww, totally gorgeous with that innocent face!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous - and definitely an Echo! :thumbup:


----------

